# .40 S&W Ok for hogs?



## ambush80 (Feb 26, 2013)

All opinions and testimonies solicited.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2013)

Will it kill one at close range if you hit it in a vital area? Yeah. Would I use it as my primary weapon to go hog hunting? Absolutely no. Would I pull one out of my pocket and use it on a hog that was gnawing on my leg or about to? Yep.


----------



## ktc286 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have used 40 S&W in the past, and have had a little success. It always seemed like I had to shoot too many times.  I actually had one big bad board just shrug off a shoulder shot.  After cleaning him I found the 40 cal bullet lodged on the outside of his shoulder shield perfectly in tact like it was still on the casing.  No mushroom whatsoever.  After that I switched to 10mm and 44 mag......


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 26, 2013)

ktc286 said:


> I have used 40 S&W in the past, and have had a little success. It always seemed like I had to shoot too many times.  I actually had one big bad board just shrug off a shoulder shot.  After cleaning him I found the 40 cal bullet lodged on the outside of his shoulder shield perfectly in tact like it was still on the casing.  No mushroom whatsoever.  After that I switched to 10mm and 44 mag......



That's useful info.  Thanks.  Maybe I'll use my .45 LC instead.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 26, 2013)

I had a thread on here a couple years ago where I decided to try out my 40 cal glock. I shot 3 pigs with it one summer and had no problems. One spine shot and the other two were in the lungs. All about 100 lbs and got pass through's on all of them. It is not a very powerful cal by any means but If you get them within 20 yards it will get the job done. I loved hunting with it just to do something different.


----------



## bigreddwon (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd say it depends on what size hogs and where on those hogs you intend to hit. 100lb hogs and down you can use just about any firearm and kill them consistently. Bigger hogs up to 150+ I would say it _will kill them_ but range and shot placement become hyper critical. IMO. 

Hit a big 250lb hog in the shield at 40 yards and I don't think you will even need to waste time trying to track it. It will wear that round like jewelry and probably forget about it in an hour. Hit the same hog in the ear and you wont _need _to track it. It will be dead in its shadow. 

If I was looking for a challenge Id use it, but not as a 'go to' round.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 26, 2013)

.45LC is a proven hog hunting caliber.  I would say unless you have a real good reason to try it, stick with .357, .44mag, .45LC or other big bore calibers for hunting hogs.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 26, 2013)

...sure would be nice to walk around with the trim little Beretta all day......


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 26, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> ...sure would be nice to walk around with the trim little Beretta all day......



I would worry more about your safety and being a humane killer.  I know you will do the right thing and only take skillet shots if you do bring the .40 anyway.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll bring the Vaquero.


----------

